# CBT group treatment program in Lehigh Valley, PA



## JennyCIBH (Nov 6, 2012)

Good morning,

The Center for Integrated Behavioral Health in downtown Bethlehem is pleased to offer Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) group therapy for young adults with social anxiety. The Group is designed for college aged young adults between the ages of 18-24. Group members will:

• Learn skills to manage anxious thoughts and feelings
• Gain confidence through in session exposure to anxious situations utilizing role playing and video feedback (i.e. conversations, presentations)
• Practice real-life scenarios out of session
• Improve Social and Problem Solving Skills

We are currently conducting assessment interviews for those interested in the group to determine suitability. A start date and time will soon follow after the group is developed. This is a low-cost, 12-week treatment program. For more information about the group, please contact Jenny Chao, MA at [email protected] or call 610-865-4300. For information about the practice and to view the group flyer, please visit our website at www.centerforibh.com.


----------



## JennyCIBH (Nov 6, 2012)

*Update: CBT Group begins January 23, 2013*

This is an update that the CBT treatment group is scheduled to begin on Wednesday January 23, 2013 and will run for 12 consecutive weeks from 4:30-6:00pm. We are expanding the age range to include young adults between the ages of 18-30.

If you are interested in participating, please call our office to schedule your intake assessment as soon as possible, by January 16 at the latest. A few spaces are still available, but starting to fill quickly.


----------

